# Bands drop b on 7 string or b f# b e a c# f#



## jds93 (Jan 15, 2013)

does anyone know anybands im into melodic hardcore or melodic metal core but if anyone knows anybands other than all shall perish that tune a 7 string in drop b so the string low to high would be : b f# b e a c# f#? any bands in any genre would be helpful im curious thanks guys


----------



## Dabo Fett (Jan 15, 2013)

Unearth started doing that recently but I don't know if any of their albums were written like that. Only their most recent would have


----------



## jds93 (Jan 15, 2013)

really interesting i thot they always used b standard cool thanks man=]


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaCjPdtDBxo

Not metal, nor on a 7 string, but it's on drop B >.>


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2013)

jeleopard said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaCjPdtDBxo
> 
> Not metal, nor on a 7 string, but it's on drop B >.>



What does that have anything to do with what the OP is looking for?


----------



## Dakotaspex (Jan 15, 2013)

All Shall Perish did this on Awaken the Dreamers and all earlier releases.

EDIT: Didn't finish reading OP. Damn


----------



## EricSVT18 (Jan 15, 2013)

The ghost inside I think.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 15, 2013)

jds93 said:


> does anyone know anybands im into melodic hardcore or melodic metal core but if anyone knows anybands other than all shall perish that tune a 7 string in drop b so the string low to high would be : b f# b e a c# f#? any bands in any genre would be helpful im curious thanks guys



Lots of bands play metalcore in drop B, just necessarily on a 7 string

Parkway Drive
This or the Apocalypse
Heart in Hand
The Ghost Inside
Veil of Maya
The Chariot
The Devil Wears Prada
Elitist
Fellsilent(but actually its a bit different than drop B, as its a open B I think)
Of Virtue
Substructure
Tesseract(same as Fellsilent)

EDIT: And also drop B on a six is B F# B E G# C#, so on 7 wouldn't it be the same just adding a high F# ??


----------



## Dabo Fett (Jan 15, 2013)

jds93 said:


> really interesting i thot they always used b standard cool thanks man=]



they had until earlier in 2012. my rhythm guitarist takes lessons from Buz, he said they changed on some songs both new and old to make them a little easier to play but they still use standard B as well


----------



## kn1feparty (Jan 15, 2013)

I think a lot of Breaking Benjamin's stuff is in this tuning, but they do it on 6 string bari if I recall.


----------



## johnny_ace (Jan 15, 2013)

slipknot
chevelle 
stone sour 
machine head
rob zombie on some

you could also tune you're seven with a double c# for the 1st string, i just have mine tuned to G# standard and drop the 6th string when i need drop b


----------



## Mordecai (Jan 17, 2013)

EricSVT18 said:


> The ghost inside I think.



Naw, they have ESP xtone custom shop 6 strings.


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2013)

johnny_ace said:


> slipknot
> chevelle
> stone sour
> machine head
> ...



None of those bands use 7s.


----------



## johnny_ace (Jan 24, 2013)

Rick said:


> None of those bands use 7s.


 
but they use that tuning, just because they use 6 string does not mean 
you can adjust to play on 7 string with the same tuning...


----------



## trashed (Jan 24, 2013)

i'm in sleepless, using rg7321 on drop B


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2013)

johnny_ace said:


> but they use that tuning, just because they use 6 string does not mean
> you can adjust to play on 7 string with the same tuning...



I know but the title of this thread is "Bands drop b on *7 string* or B f# b e a c# f#. OP is looking for bands that use 7s that play in either of those tunings.


----------



## vibrator (Jan 24, 2013)

The band Tesseract uses a tuning very similar to drop B on their album One.
The tuning is Bb, F, Bb, Eb, F, Bb, Eb. On their EP Concealing the fate, they use the same tuning except the Bb is dropped a step. I know it isn't drop B, but it's in the ballpark and it has seven strings.


----------

